# Do you find any of these hair styles attractive



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.hairarchives.com/private/archivesnew.htm


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I actually really like the 20s flapper hair. The rest, well, not for me, but future generations might look at the hairstyles today and think they're ridiculous.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Not might, but will.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the french twist 








and this 70s one









Kinda crazy though - if I was going to wear it I'd need somebody skilled to do it for me and the right ocasion to wear it to!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

These are some high maintenance dos. But I basically love all of them but this one:


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Not particularly, no. =P


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

the pageboy 1 is cute, and the first early 70s one isn't too bad, the rest nope.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i really like the bob and the "early 60s look"


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The French Twist is all right (or maybe it's just the angle of the picture).

As for the rest... no, not in the least bit~


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I somewhat like the "retro 60's look" and the last one, "wedding". I think most of the others are awful to be honest. lol


----------



## missionhillandy (Jun 5, 2007)

Only the French Twist


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My favorite is the flip - I always wondered how girls would get their hair like that! I asked my grandmother, mother, and stepmother about that - AquaNet was big! :lol

My favorite is









I also like the "Paris" look, and the early 70s look that is based on the above look.

With the "Hairstyle from the '70s"....um NO! She looks like she is covering up a conjoined twin in there. I think she should have left her hair like this....


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> My favorite is the flip - I always wondered how girls would get their hair like that!


My hair must be from another generation, because it does that on its own! It's not such a hot look these days.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes. Not all of them, but some of them are nice. The unisex look one made me laugh though. They look like a couple from the picture. Ugh, why would you want the same hairstyle as your boyfriend - and that particular hairstyle especially? :lol It's not flattering on either of them.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I like the flapper girl hair styles. the rest of them look a little too complicated


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The French Twist and the Pixie look alright.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, well..not those ones in perticular but..I think this style has a lot going for it. Some of those are crazy! remind me of those helicopter hair-dos >.<


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

this one rocks!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the ones with carefully set pin-curls. It's so hard to do pin-curls, because they have to be the perfect shape, arranged in the right geometric pattern, and then set and brushed out correctly. It's such a hassle.

But yeah, aside from anything that flips out at the ends, I like those hairstyles.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sure they looked great back in the proper decade, but now they look like something my great grandma would wear.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

The only ones I really like are the 20's like Louise Brooks, and straight hair from this decade. 

Unfortunately when I was growing up in the 80s it was all big curly hair, especially in Texas.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No. I like casual hair that u can play with w/ur fingers.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> My favorite is the flip - I always wondered how girls would get their hair like that! I asked my grandmother, mother, and stepmother about that - AquaNet was big! :lol
> 
> My favorite is


I have my hair stylist cut my hair so that it naturally flips out at the ends. It's not as dramatic as that, but I could easily do that with a curling iron. I wouldn't even need curlers.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The unisex ones look kinda creepy .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> The unisex ones look kinda creepy .


If it makes you look like a Moon Pie, it's a no go.

In fourth grade, there was a teacher who still had a beehive - this was 1984!
She'd always have these two clips in the back to hold it all up - they had pretty stars on the end, always of a different color. :lol

The filp is still nice, though - it's such a turn on


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha too true, 

I used to have a bowl cut or a "step" as the hairdresser called haha who was he trying to kid we all knew it was a bowl cut.

Aww man those were the days lookin like the kid outta Wonder Years.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like the flip, retro 60s look and the Paris look, basically hairstyles from the 60s and forward, except all toned down to for modernity, of course.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

The 20's through the 40's were hot, after that not so much.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

The 20's one's alright, the Pixie, the Beehive, the Retro 60s Look, the Pageboy, the Paris Look, the An Early 70s Hairstyle one (not the An Early 70s Look one). Some of them may look better on different girls. I don't really like the Flip.


----------



## Chiro2b2 (Mar 29, 2009)

20s
All of 40s
Glamors 50


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, that seems to be a full examination of 20th century ugly hair styles there.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

"The Pixie" / "The Paris look" are pretty arousing 

Short hair also really looks good on girls


----------



## alysdare (Dec 5, 2012)

I have not found but these are so beautiful and attractive.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

The unisex picture was cheesy as hell.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

What a random necro, lol.

But I rather like the French Flip, retro '60s, and the early '70s do. They didn't have any of the pretty ones from the '40s or '50s, like the peekabo hair or w/e else.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

"the flip" has always turned me on.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:nw


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

One or two of them didn't look too bad.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I love them all except for the bouffant and the one titled "70's"


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> :nw


Ugh I want to marry Grace and Jane.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

They're all cute.


----------

